# Nail gun fun



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Here was my fun for today. 




Just be careful out there folks.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

but is it worth 3.4M?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If you follow the blue street signs with the big white "H" they will lead you to a building full of people who can take care of such things.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh Yea,
I remember that feeling.Two days before my wedding,roofing nail in my thumb,big bloody bandage during the ceremony.
That's a hard one to watch till the end.

Thanks for the memory,Robert


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was cringing watching that. Was that you? Or your worker? Or just find that on you tube?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

framerman said:


> I was cringing watching that. Was that you? Or your worker? Or just find that on you tube?


Your not the only one, I could barely get through it!


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That was me. My employee was the one cutting the nail shorter. I was hope to cut it short enough to pull it out by the head. Since that did not happen pushing it back to cut the head was the other option.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> That was me. My employee was the one cutting the nail shorter. I was hope to cut it short enough to pull it out by the head. Since that did not happen pushing it back to cut the head was the other option.


He couldn't find anything duller to cut it with ? :laughing:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

*He couldn't find anything duller to cut it with ? :laughing:

*Sawsall would of worked great!
Yeeeeeeeeow!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

jmic said:


> He couldn't find anything duller to cut it with ? :laughing:


Yeah man, I would have cut it close to the skin on both sides with angle cutters and left it in there.


----------



## mikey48 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hard to get through, I was making mitered joints today and trying to nail MDF without splitting it and not nailing myself to the miter.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Yeah man, I would have cut it close to the skin on both sides with angle cutters and left it in there.


Ya me too :laughing: Aww I almost passed out just watching the video. Holy Crap!!



Dave


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Last time I shot myself I told myself "next time I shoot myself I am going to put a piece of jewelry in it and call it a piercing". But I decided this time would be bad since it went through the fingernail. Maybe there wont be a next time so I wont have to worry about it.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Did the nail penetrated your finger bone?


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

awww geesh that was bad. I had to scroll down for a second. Man if thats the second time give the guns to your employees! That must hurt still.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

First time I ever shot myself it was with a framing gun (12D smooth) 
This time around just a 2 1/2" 16 ga finish nail. (same thumb as the framer gun) 
First time was a double fire... Same thing. Just pull it out with a pair of pliers. 
This time I dont know what happened. I just remeber saying "well thats in my thumb" 

I did not penetrate the bone... I think it hit it and curled (good thing for cheap nails eh?) Being that it went through the finger nail makes me think it will hurt for a long while. The hole in the finger is almost closed already (I did it around noon) My body is used to having to heal fast because I dont slow down for it.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

you're young, just wait. you need to keep your fingers out of the way dude. I've never shot myself that bad. Stapled the tip of my big toe once, that's about it. don't ask how I did it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well today I managed to hit the thumb with a hammer. Not smashed hit... just grazed it while setting a nail... Lots of fun.


----------

